# Cheapest way to install Windows on Mac



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I need to install Windows on my Intel Mac so my son can run some infernal Nintendo emulator. Even XP should be able to handle it. 

What is the dead cheapest way to currently install Windows in anyone's experience--short of piracy.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A short pirate comes to mind.

Sorry couldn't resist that one.


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

Macfury said:


> What is the dead cheapest way to currently install Windows in anyone's experience--short of piracy.


Windows XP on eBay?


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

Have you tried something like Wine/Crossover? I believe that you can download a trial copy of Crossover to see if your program would work with it.


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

Crossover would be the cheapest/safest way if it supports your software. 

The second cheapest method would be getting a copy of windows and installing it with Bootcamp: which, is already on your Mac.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks all, will look into suggestions--except the SHORT PIRATE!


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I need to install Windows on my Intel Mac so my son can run some infernal Nintendo emulator. Even XP should be able to handle it.
> 
> What is the dead cheapest way to currently install Windows in anyone's experience--short of piracy.


Be a shame to taint your mac just for that!

Is there a reason he needs to run a particular NES emulator? There are tons of native OS X ones. I've been running an SNES and Atari 800 emulator under os x for quite some time without issue.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FYI, Crossover was just updated today. See info from MacWindows.com



> Today, CodeWeavers shipped CrossOver 9, a major new version of the software that enables Windows applications to run on Macs and Linux without using Windows itself. Version 9 includes a new user interface that simplifies the installation of Windows software directly in Mac OS X. CodeWeavers said that, in many cases, users can install a Windows application with a single click. It also improves support for Microsoft Office for Windows and Outlook, among others.
> 
> A new feature is the addition of "recipes," (also called "C4 Profiles"), which are XML files that simplify the installation of Windows applications. Users can download recipes for certain Windows applications from the CodeWeavers Compatibility Database at codeweavers.com. Users can also upload installation recipes for applications that weren't previously supported. CodeWeavers believes this will accelerate the number compatible Windows applications.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

polywog said:


> Be a shame to taint your mac just for that!
> 
> Is there a reason he needs to run a particular NES emulator? There are tons of native OS X ones. I've been running an SNES and Atari 800 emulator under os x for quite some time without issue.


Agreed, there's also "Boxer" which runs DOS applications on OS X (and is free). I would imagine that most NES emulators would be DOS-based.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

An OEM version of Windows XP may not be transferable to a new machine - they usually aren't. New, XP costs more than Windows 7, when you can find it. At this point, why not just get Windows 7? Seems pretty stable etc. to me - I have it running under VMWare Fusion.

This is the cheapest alternative I know of:

Newegg.ca - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - Operating Systems (32-bit)

Newegg.ca - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - Operating Systems (65-bit)

Unlike Canada Computers, they don't make you buy qualifying hardware along with it. (This seems to be a recent development at CC - I got it in November with no other purchases) My sister got a copy from NewEgg a few weeks ago - it's a bit more because of shipping, but that's all.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

This may not be what you want to hear, but you could get an older PC with an installed, legal copy of XP from a pawn shop, or craigslist for less than what a legal copy of XP would cost. Full systems, usually Pentium 4s of some type, go for about $80-120 with 1GB RAM and a 40-80GB HD. Since this is just going to be used to run the emulator, nothing fancy is required. Just make sure that you get any passwords that they machine may need to give you full access.

Kostas


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Windows XP SP3 Home edition is still available at Tigerdirect for $99.97
It's what I bought and installed on my Intel Mac Mini using bootcamp.

Dave


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

That would probably do the job - I'd looked for Windows XP Pro, so missed the Home Edition. I guess it depends on what you're intending to do with it - for me, since I need up to date Windows browsers, it made no sense to invest in XP now. (Given the slight price difference, I'd still opt for Win 7 unless you think you'll never, _ever_ use it for anything but the game emulation. Of course, you have to make sure the emulator works in Win 7!)

Actually, depending on what emulator your son is going to be running, MacFury, the system requirements may be more than minimal, which might rule out a sub-$100 PC:

Nintendo DS Emulation System Requirements | eHow.com
Nintendo - SNES Emulators - Zophar's Domain


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

THe pawnshop PC would be fine for the DS emulator, probably not so good for the SNES emulator. The SNES emulator seems to be really processor intensive, but only needs 32MB of RAM. I don't recall the speed difference between a Core Solo vs. a Pentium 4, which is the minimum required for one the SNES emulators.

Kostas


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks folks. He's running MUPEN64Plus, ZSNES, Project 64 and RockNES on an Intel iMac. We were given a supposedly legit copy of XP Pro with the purchase of another computer as a bonus, but it turns out the serial number is a bummer. He's played the games successfully for more than a month, but now XP Pro is is in lockdown mode because it wants cash or serial number

The emulators seem to be real CPU hogs, particularly MUPEN64, which has some sort of re-recording feature and Tool-Assist. It looks like I may just buy that el cheapo version of Windows 7.

Thanks for all the suggestions, and yes, I agree it is a hideous thing to see an Intel Mac crippled into acting like PC.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I went to Canada Computers today to pick up a copy of Windows selling at the same price as Tiger Direct. Bums told me that I would have to buy a PC to go along with it--however I could order it online for the offered price. I phoned Tiger Direct and there was no such restriction. I can't believe the stupidity of some retailers.


----------



## lastman2009 (Jun 24, 2009)

a) used pcs are cheap so you could consider just buying one for your son
b) if he has games on your computer you will have him bugging you to use your mac
c) the aforementioned tainting of your computer with some form of windows
d) the hassle of getting whatever solution you try to actually work

With those points in mind, if it were me, I'd opt for the buying a used pc for the kid. A solution that could ensure that there will be peace in the valley and all for just a couple hundred bucks


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I went to Canada Computers today to pick up a copy of Windows selling at the same price as Tiger Direct. Bums told me that I would have to buy a PC to go along with it--however I could order it online for the offered price. I phoned Tiger Direct and there was no such restriction. I can't believe the stupidity of some retailers.


Technically OEM version of OSes are only to be sold with computers. At NCIX, their policy is that they will sell OEM versions of OSes with system components like a CPU, a hard drive or even a mouse.

I think Microsoft requires that vendors submit proof that the OS was sold with a system (or maybe just a component). We won't get into the legalities of how these various vendors work around it, just hush hush.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I already bought a son-centred Intel iMac for a stinking low price of $200, so I won't buy an extra PC at this point. The guy at Canada Computers told me that if I had ordered Windows online I could buy it separately.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

It's not Canada Computer's fault - OEM versions of Windows are supposed to be ONLY sold with the PC (usually a build-to-order/build it yourself variety in this case) and I suspect that Microsoft got snitty with them at some point since November when I bought my OEM version with no qualifying hardware, and they changed their policy, at least for in-store sales. OEM versions of Windows come with absolutely no customer support from Microsoft - the vendor of the PC is supposed to provide the support. That is why they're cheaper than the full retail versions. Online sales policies seem to vary - for whatever reason, MS doesn't seem to be terribly vigilant in that arena.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Paddy said:


> It's not Canada Computer's fault - OEM versions of Windows are supposed to be ONLY sold with the PC (usually a build-to-order/build it yourself variety in this case) and I suspect that Microsoft got snitty with them at some point since November when I bought my OEM version with no qualifying hardware, and they changed their policy, at least for in-store sales. OEM versions of Windows come with absolutely no customer support from Microsoft - the vendor of the PC is supposed to provide the support. That is why they're cheaper than the full retail versions. Online sales policies seem to vary - for whatever reason, MS doesn't seem to be terribly vigilant in that arena.


Would be nice if they made that clear on their web site, though. 

Picked one up tonight at Tiger, no problem. Microsoft Customer Support? I can do without it, thanks!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Would be nice if they made that clear on their web site, though.
> 
> Picked one up tonight at Tiger, no problem. Microsoft Customer Support? I can do without it, thanks!


Good choice, I bought mine with a PCI card,
I think that that was close enough to being a PC computer to them.

Dave


----------



## Lagerstatten (Aug 23, 2007)

Bootcamp is built in...just need a copy of XP.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Would Sun's virtual box work?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lagerstatten said:


> Bootcamp is built in...just need a copy of XP.


XP costs almost as much as Windows 7. Still desirable because of the VISTA debacle I think.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Virtual box works well but you still need windows. Virtual box just allow you to run another guest OS without having to reboot OS X


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Macfury said:


> XP costs almost as much as Windows 7. Still desirable because of the VISTA debacle I think.


I have Windows 7 on my Dell, it's a very enjoyable operating system unlike Vista which just screamed "BETA VERSION!!!"


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

dona83 said:


> I have Windows 7 on my Dell, it's a very enjoyable operating system unlike Vista which just screamed "BETA VERSION!!!"


Not so enjoyable when you're trying to negotiate it after abandoning the platform since 1992. Took me forever to find my "Tray."


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

Wait wait wait...

You realize there are perfectly good emulators on MAC.

Go search out NEStopia for a very good and free NES emulator. MacScene is supposed to have all the emulators a mac user woudl ever need.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Mr.Tickles said:


> Wait wait wait...
> 
> You realize there are perfectly good emulators on MAC.
> 
> Go search out NEStopia for a very good and free NES emulator. MacScene is supposed to have all the emulators a mac user woudl ever need.


The emulators work, but there is all sorts of other crap--ROM expanders, ROM extenders and other utilities--that are either badly developed or not available for Mac.


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok.

None of that shizzle needs anything Parallels can't do. Go install Parallels with XP and you're good to go.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I'm resurrecting this thread because my OEM version of Windows 7, running under VMFusion, which I purchased from Tiger Direct for $109 CAD, just informed me that it's illegitimate. 
Is there a workaround with VM into fooling the authenticator or should I call MS Support and purchase the correct license, perhaps paying whatever the difference is?

EDIT: called MS, had the issue resolved and the OS authenticated. All done. 

Until perhaps the next time it wants to call home?


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

I know that there are certain programs out there that require a Windows environment or something, even on a Mac. But I don't get why you'd want to throw Windows on a Mac. I'm a relatively new Mac'er, three years, and I've never felt the need to add Windows on the MB. If I wanted Windows, that's why I'd still be on a PC. There's a baseball game I enjoy (Diamond Mind) that's only PC-based, drives me nuts; haven't been able to play it in three years. I just refuse to add Parallels or something else to the MB - weird, yes. I feel like it'll explode with spam and viruses and such. Probably a bit too alarmist. If someone can convince me why I should add a Windows platform on the MB, I might be interested.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

There is nothing to convince you of...you either need it or you don't. I've always been cross platform and my ancient Dell Inspiron running XP is a p.o.s. (and I don't mean point of sale ).


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Good point, 'kps'. Bottom line is ... I don't. So I won't. I guess. I think.


----------

